# rma problem



## atul.koundal (Dec 3, 2015)

i am not able to do RMA via ur website. Please tell me in detail that how to do RMA for my wd hdd 500 gb.


----------



## Lincon_WD (Dec 3, 2015)

Hi Atul. Kendall, 

I’d like to help you here however, may I know what is the exact error you are getting while performing RMA through our website? 

If you are unable to do RMA via website. You can call or Email us for your request. Our support team will be glad to help you out. The following link contains details of India support team:-

 Support in India . 

Do let me know your feedback.


----------

